# HCPCS modifier TD and TE



## grothrock

When would we use the modifier TD = RN and TE= LPN/LVN?  Does Medicaid accept them?


----------



## ctplank26

Our office only uses the TD modifier for RNFA claims submitted to Tricare/Champus, however the provider still needs to be enrolled as a participating Tricare provider in order to be reimbursed. The provider's credentials must also read RN instead of RNFA on the claim as Tricare will recognize and reimburse for a RN but not for a RNFA.


----------

